# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Máy tính xách tay của em bị hỏng card man hinh.Xin các cao thủ giúp đỡ

## lehiep108

tình hình là em có 1 con máy hp pavilion 6640us.chip amd card màn hình rời.nay bị hỏng card màn hình.
đi sửa thì 1 nơi báo là card không sửa được phải thay cả main và chíp.em đang định thay sang main chip intel cor2dual giá là 3 tr 
1 nơi báo là sửa được giá là 50usd
em phân vân quá không biết chọn phương án nào tốt hơn.
card màn hình laptop có sửa và thay thế được không ạ.
xin nhờ sự trợ giúp của người thân.

----------


## giasuvietmy

nếu như bạn nói thì tốt nhất là thay laptop đi bạn ơi vì giờ các dòng máy laptop khi hỏng thì hâu như là rất khó sửa nếu sửa đc thì đó cũng phải là 1 người chuyên sâu vì vậy việc sửa thì vẫn có thể sửa được
còn để thay cái card màn hình khác thì theo kinh nghiệm của mình là điều đó là ko đc nếu có thay được thì cũng rất khó chọn tìm đc card màn hình của laptop

----------


## ngovanquang12c3

tại sao lại không sửa được chảng qua là không biết nhé
ở quảng ninh cầm qua mình sửa nhé 
chuyên sửa laptop, màn lcd cung cấp link kiện như bo cao áp bóng tuýp ép sọc panel.....

mr dũng: 0988357980

----------


## linhvnt

*trả lời: máy tính xách tay của em bị hỏng card man hinh.xin các cao thủ giúp đỡ*




> tình hình là em có 1 con máy hp pavilion 6640us.chip amd card màn hình rời.nay bị hỏng card màn hình.
> đi sửa thì 1 nơi báo là card không sửa được phải thay cả main và chíp.em đang định thay sang main chip intel cor2dual giá là 3 tr 
> 1 nơi báo là sửa được giá là 50usd
> em phân vân quá không biết chọn phương án nào tốt hơn.
> card màn hình laptop có sửa và thay thế được không ạ.
> xin nhờ sự trợ giúp của người thân.


trả lời câu hỏi của bạn:
- với phương án mua mainboard 3tr thì bạn phải mua thêm con cpu nữa (vì main intel ko chạy cpu amd được)>>>tầm 3tr5 >>> mua máy mới luôn cho rồi.
- vga có thể sửa và thay được. giá 50$ là hợp lý. bên mình thay vga cũng tầm 1tr2 - 1tr4, hấp vga 300k.

* giải pháp của mình có 2 hướng:
1. bạn sửa vga sài tiếp (khả năng bị lại khá cao) hết 300k - 1tr4
2. bán xác laptop, bù thêm ít tiền kiếm cái laptop khác tầm 4-6tr là khả thi (dell d830, d630) hay hp 6910p, lenovo t400, t500
tùy vào quyết định của bạn.

----------

